# fantail genetics



## Csilla75

I´m about to buy a pair of indian fantails, the breeder offered me 2 obtions and I can´t decide which one to pick.... 

First pair: blur bar hen + harlequin sauri (also called almond?) coq.
Second pair: blue hen (without bar) + same coq

Which couple do U think it´s best to choose genetically? I would like as much spread as possible (colourwise) on the babies...

Thanks for any thoughts, suggestions, ideas... maybe pictures of the babies from similar couples?

/Csilla


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Blue barless Indian fantails?? I have never seen them, although I have seen a lot of almonds and blue bars, among other colors. So I would go with the barless birds, just because it is unusual and more rare. And beautiful no doubt!


----------



## blongboy

bar less... it harder to find never seen it on a fantail before ...you gave a picture for us


----------



## Csilla75

I thought they were common.... maybe they are and the´re called something else in english.... the french call it "bleu ecaillé", the one with the bar it´s called "bleu barré". 
anyway, this is what they can look like: 

http://www.pigeons-france.com/clubs/gestion/data/bibimage/bleu400.jpg

or like this: http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=40&u=11573578

the one with the bar I´m guessing U alla know: 
http://img100.imageshack.us/i/bleucarneiro.jpg/

hard to decide whick one to pick, with or without bar....


----------



## Csilla75

*almond male*

forgot the male... 
I guess he´s called almond in english, whether he´s black&white or have red (brown?) in it as well? In french the black% whites are called "arlequin neri", the one with three colours is "arlequin sauri". 
Mine will be a sauri which means he might look something like this: 

http://img21.imageshack.us/i/grison014.jpg/ 

or this: http://img222.imageshack.us/i/dscf00445ic6pw.jpg/ depending on the coloration...


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Ah. Well, the two blues without bars you showed, the first one is slate, and the second is just a blue check. But I see what you are saying - they aren't your typical blue bar.

See I thought you were talking about birds who are genetically barless. They are really pretty and I haven't seen any in person. Apparently one of the guys here in America was the first to create a show quality barless indian fantail.
http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/stanluden/Blue.html

I wish I had some of those! I also wish I had some almonds. Since the blues you're talking about over there are common, I would go with almond. I've seen quite a few almonds here, but the color is so pretty! No two almonds look exactly the same, so the surprise there is also fun


----------



## Csilla75

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ah. Well, the two blues without bars you showed, the first one is slate, and the second is just a blue check. But I see what you are saying - they aren't your typical blue bar.
> 
> See I thought you were talking about birds who are genetically barless. They are really pretty and I haven't seen any in person. Apparently one of the guys here in America was the first to create a show quality barless indian fantail.
> http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/stanluden/Blue.html
> 
> I wish I had some of those! I also wish I had some almonds. Since the blues you're talking about over there are common, I would go with almond. I've seen quite a few almonds here, but the color is so pretty! No two almonds look exactly the same, so the surprise there is also fun


the almond I will definitely get since he´s the only male I got offered  my question is if I should choose from a blue-bar or a "bar-les" female to go with him. 

the bird in the picture is nice, a couple of breeders have it here in France. 
here´s the official home-page of the indian fantails in France, take a look at the picture (just scroll down...) to see some pretty nice birds 

http://www.pigeons-france.com/clubs...hampionnats_affiche&championnat=464&leclub=19


----------



## Guest

there sure are some great looking fans on that page, loved this one









the almonds are awesome too


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I would go with the "barless". I think it would make more interesting almonds with the male  And pretty birds on that site!


----------



## indigobob

Csilla75 said:


> the almond I will definitely get since he´s the only male I got offered  my question is if I should choose from a blue-bar or a "bar-les" female to go with him.
> 
> the bird in the picture is nice, a couple of breeders have it here in France.
> here´s the official home-page of the indian fantails in France, take a look at the picture (just scroll down...) to see some pretty nice birds
> 
> http://www.pigeons-france.com/clubs...hampionnats_affiche&championnat=464&leclub=19


If you use the barred bird you will eventually lose the ground/base colour. Blue bar almonds have a whiteish, light grey ground colour with blue bar flecking. The best option would be the chequer or the first bird which looks like a sooty, dirty blue bar - not barless. Sooty and dirty possibly play a part in producing/maintaining the "almond-coloured" ground colour.


----------



## Csilla75

Ok, so the "not-pure bar" is better if U want to get interesting babies. 
Good advice since I find the blue bar kinda boring, but then again U must think of the offsprings as well.... that´s why I was asking for advice. 

Yes, that site is absolutely wonderful! It´s actually one of the breeders on that site I`m in contackt with, Jean-Louis GUILLEMAIN, the guy whos birds also won on that competition (the "Grison" and the "Queue inversée"= think it´s called body marked in english).

Just courious... how much does an indian fantail cost in USA?


----------



## blongboy

Csilla75 said:


> Ok, so the "not-pure bar" is better if U want to get interesting babies.
> Good advice since I find the blue bar kinda boring, but then again U must think of the offsprings as well.... that´s why I was asking for advice.
> 
> Yes, that site is absolutely wonderful! It´s actually one of the breeders on that site I`m in contackt with, Jean-Louis GUILLEMAIN, the guy whos birds also won on that competition (the "Grison" and the "Queue inversée"= think it´s called body marked in english).
> 
> Just courious... how much does an indian fantail cost in USA?


the cost depends on the bird...could be 5$to100


----------



## Csilla75

that´s not expensive at all, in Sweden (since they´re rare) a bird costs from 50 dollars and upp and they´re not even show quality for that price! :-/


----------

